# And This One Is Close To Home



## MrFSS (Sep 27, 2013)

The victims of a plane crash in Bolingbrook have been identified as a surgeon from Kentucky and his wife who were flying to the Chicago area to attend a medical conference, according to police and co-workers.

One of the deceased was identified as Dr. Narayan Venguswamy, 63, of Georgetown, Kentucky, according to the Cook County medical examiner's office. The man was a licensed pilot and the couple was in a small single-engine plane to Clow Airport when it hit a tree, a light pole and three cars before coming to rest in the parking lot of a Chase Bank branch at 262 S. Weber Rd. around 5:15 p.m. Wednesday, according to Bolingbrook Police Lt. Michael Rompa.

*LINK*



He practiced in my hometown hospital for 27 years and will be missed greatly here.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear that.  That's two rough threads this morning.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 27, 2013)

That's the trouble - planes should fly in the air and not on the ground where they can hit trees, light poles and cars! :giggle:

All kidding aside, I'm sorry it happened!


----------

